# Dann ist Philosophie in eins der Vollzug des lebendigen Gedankens...



## lagartija68

¿Qué significa "in eins" en el siguiente texto?

_Jede Philosophie definiert sich selbst durch ihre Verwirklichung. Was Philosophie sei, das muß man versuchen. Dann ist Philosophie in eins der Vollzug des lebendigen Gedankens und die Besinnung auf diesen Gedanken (die Reflexion) oder das Tun und das Darüberreden._​


----------



## Alemanita

Yo lo interpreto como: todo en uno, al mismo tiempo, de mancomún: realizar el pensamiento y al mismo tiempo reflexionar sobre el pensamiento; hacer algo y hablar sobre esto.
Muy al tuntún ...


----------



## anahiseri

Uf, esto ya es del estilo de "la nada nadea".
Sugiero:
Entonces la filosofía es la unidad del pensamiento vivo y la reflexión sobre ese pensamiento, o bien el actuar
 y el hablar de ello
Por cierto, no me suena correcto alemán el "in eins". Mejor, creo, sería "in einem".


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Yo lo interpreto como: todo en uno, al mismo tiempo, de mancomún: realizar el pensamiento y al mismo tiempo reflexionar sobre el pensamiento; hacer algo y hablar sobre esto.
> Muy al tuntún


Hallo Alemanita:

_*Was hältst Du von diesem Versuch, als Ergänzung zu Deinem Beitrag ?

In eins/Einssein (*__*gehoben*__*):*_
_*Übereinstimmung mit jmdm/etwas*_


_*Jede Philosophie definiert sich selbst durch ihre Verwirklichung. Was Philosophie sei, das muß man „ergründen“. Dann ist Philosophie, in eins/in Übereinstimmung, der Vollzug des lebendigen Gedankens und die Besinnung auf diesen Gedanken (die Reflexion) oder das Tun und das Darüberreden.

Toda filosofía se define a sí misma a través de su realización. Hay que "comprender" lo que es la filosofía. Entonces, la filosofía, de común acuerdo, es la realización del pensamiento vivo y la reflexión sobre este pensamiento o el hacer y el hablar de él.*_


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo Tonerl:

Für mich verwendet Jaspers "in eins" im Sinne von "gleichzeitig", "zusammen mit": Philosophie = den lebendigen Gedanken vollziehen und dabei, zur gleichen Zeit, im gleichen Atemzug sozusagen, über diesen Gedanken reflektieren; Philosophie = handeln und gleichzeitig über das Handeln reden.

Ohne Philosoph zu sein und für den allgemeinen Hausgebrauch würde ich sagen, dass "in Übereinstimmung" das wiedergibt.

"De común acuerdo" würde hier allerdings mMn nicht passen. Das bedeutet ja "einmütig, in gegenseitigem Einverständnis". 

Schau mal, was der erste Satz des Zitates aussagt:


lagartija68 said:


> Jede Philosophie definiert sich selbst durch ihre Verwirklichung


----------



## Tonerl

_*Ja, Alemanita,

Du wirst mit Sicherheit Recht haben, aber mal ehrlich, solche Texte zu übersetzen, ist, so glaube ICH  zumindest, selbst für einen Muttersprachler alles andere als einfach !

Aber es war mir einen Versuch wert, wobei ich den Hintergedanken hatte, mich mit Dir über einen Verbesserungsschlag zu unterhalten, trieb mich doch die Neugierde dazu, unter dem Motto:

A andar se aprende andando !!! 🙋‍♂️

Sei herzlichst gegrüßt*_


----------



## lagartija68

Tonerl said:


> A andar se aprende andando !!! 🙋‍♂️


Y hacer a filosofía , ¡filosofando y pensando sobre lo que es el filosofar.Gracias a los dos!


----------

